
Microsoft building poo-powered carbon-neutral data center - swohns
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/20/microsoft_poo_powered_data_center/
======
swohns
The author hinges the entire article on "sees a lot of opportunity for mixing
computing and crap." Seriously though, brilliant idea, and kudos to MS for
using other green energy sources.

